# I've got to be out of my mind.....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A person really can own too many carry bags. ....but I really like them all...

Today I got a new Jaradan Le petit Mon Ami carrier....

















....guess I don't even have to say....I LOVE IT!!! :innocent:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

love it


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's a fabulous bag!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it. And Ava wears it well. I may have to get Zoe one.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, the bag is cute. But, can I have the contents? She's soooo stinking cute!!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have to admit that when I saw the title of this thread I thought, Oh my! Pat has gotten another dog!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pat, just remember "nothing's too good for Ava"!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very stylish..I love it, too!:wub: By the way, how is your wittle, tiny knee? I would love to kiss it and make it better...:wub::wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Love-love love the bag! Daisy was always afraid of carry bags. I feel like I missed out!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, I knew when I saw that title that you had either gotten another dog or another carrier! hehehe! :HistericalSmiley: I LOVE this bag and the cutie in it :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I love that too!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

bailey02 said:


> love it





Madison's Mom said:


> That's a fabulous bag!


Yes, it is!! but it sure was expensive!:blush:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I love it. And Ava wears it well. I may have to get Zoe one.


This one just fits Ava perfectly. it will be good for travel, I think....



ladodd said:


> Hey, the bag is cute. But, can I have the contents? She's soooo stinking cute!!!!!


ummm....NO! :HistericalSmiley:



Madison's Mom said:


> I have to admit that when I saw the title of this thread I thought, Oh my! Pat has gotten another dog!


OMG.....if I do...just shoot me!!!!! :w00t:



TLR said:


> Pat, just remember "nothing's too good for Ava"!!!!


Yepper, that's what I keep saying. Maybe I need to shut up....


aprilb said:


> Very stylish..I love it, too!:wub: By the way, how is your wittle, tiny knee? I would love to kiss it and make it better...:wub::wub:


She's still on the Medecam and limping a bit, but she is starting to use the leg a bit more. If she's in a hurry, she'll run on three legs though...


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

C-U-T-E!!! I love it. Hmmmm....I never even THOUGHT to get MULTIPLE carriers. Great...another hit to my bank account :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ava looks adorable in her new bag.:wub::wub:

Now I say that since you have admitted that you are already out of your mind ... you might as well get new carriers for the other five fluffs! I don't think it is fair to be playing favorites with Ava all the time!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Love-love love the bag! Daisy was always afraid of carry bags. I feel like I missed out!!!


Archie and Abbey love being in carriers too, but my gosh, they are so heavy!!!!!! :blink:



Bailey&Me said:


> Pat, I knew when I saw that title that you had either gotten another dog or another carrier! hehehe! :HistericalSmiley: I LOVE this bag and the cutie in it :wub:


Nida, you know me well....thank God it wasn't another dog!!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh I love that too!!!


Stacy, this is the nicest bag I ever bought. Not sure when I'll be using it, but it makes me feel like a rich girl with it on my arm, LOL....:aktion033:



italianna82 said:


> C-U-T-E!!! I love it. Hmmmm....I never even THOUGHT to get MULTIPLE carriers. Great...another hit to my bank account :smilie_tischkante:


OMG, I must have 10 of them!!!! be careful, they can become addicting...and then you always end up using the same one anyway...



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Ava looks adorable in her new bag.:wub::wub:
> 
> Now I say that since you have admitted that you are already out of your mind ... you might as well get new carriers for the other five fluffs! I don't think it is fair to be playing favorites with Ava all the time!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Ok, wise guy...maybe Auntie Marie would like to buy her nieces and nephews some new carry bags....:w00t::w00t: :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I have to admit that when I saw the title of this thread I thought, Oh my! Pat has gotten another dog!


I'm with Glenda. I was a little afraid to open the thread. Then I thought it's time to call the funny farm for you Pat. Lucky it was just a bag or we were going to chip in to have YOU carried away. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I'm with Glenda. I was a little afraid to open the thread. Then I thought it's time to call the funny farm for you Pat. Lucky it was just a bag or we were going to chip in to have YOU carried away. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:





The A Team said:


> Ok, wise guy...maybe Auntie Marie would like to buy her nieces and nephews some new carry bags....:w00t::w00t: :innocent:


I would love to buy my nieces and nephews all their own carrier bags ... just like Ava's. However, I think it would be nice for all the aunties on SM to help and chip in on this one! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought it must be doggy #7 too. Yes I think you're right Pat, this bag will be perfect for travel much better than your other bags. Just keep telling yourself that and you'll be fine:thumbsup:.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a good looking bag Pat. I love it! Ava seems to love it too!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I have to admit that when I saw the title of this thread I thought, Oh my! Pat has gotten another dog!


:HistericalSmiley:That was my first thought, too! That is a gorgeous bag, though.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

wahoo! I'm glad you like it-- I was eyeing the black one for a while. Now, I feel more comfortable ordering one since it got your thumbs up! Have you tried the optional single strap yet? (and Ava looks comfy and adorable as always :wub


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- it's a beautiful bag, but it looks huge. I think you could fit Ava, Mona Lisa and Momma Mia in it.  How heavy is it? Is it as heavy as the Kwigy Bo Alex?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the contents of that bag.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

educ8m said:


> :HistericalSmiley:That was my first thought, too! That is a gorgeous bag, though.


Mine too!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Cute bag  I'm jealous!

So is Grace ..... she's a bag-a-holic....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I'm with Glenda. I was a little afraid to open the thread. Then I thought it's time to call the funny farm for you Pat. Lucky it was just a bag or we were going to chip in to have YOU carried away. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


....don't worry....I'd put my hands over my head and surrender without resistance.....:wacko1:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I would love to buy my nieces and nephews all their own carrier bags ... just like Ava's. However, I think it would be nice for all the aunties on SM to help and chip in on this one! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Well, actually....I have enough bags for everyone to share. Archie loves the hot dog bag. He likes me to carry him around the house in it. But if we go outside, he tries to stand up in it!!! :smilie_tischkante:



Maglily said:


> I thought it must be doggy #7 too. Yes I think you're right Pat, this bag will be perfect for travel much better than your other bags. Just keep telling yourself that and you'll be fine:thumbsup:.


I'll use this bag when I need to be "cool" B)........:HistericalSmiley:



MoonDog said:


> That's a good looking bag Pat. I love it! Ava seems to love it too!


don't listen to Ava, she loves any bag!!! :innocent:



educ8m said:


> :HistericalSmiley:That was my first thought, too! That is a gorgeous bag, though.


no more dogs for me, thank you very much....:w00t:



hoaloha said:


> wahoo! I'm glad you like it-- I was eyeing the black one for a while. Now, I feel more comfortable ordering one since it got your thumbs up! Have you tried the optional single strap yet? (and Ava looks comfy and adorable as always :wub


Well, I haven't actually used it yet. I just put it on the couch and put Ava in it. I put the shoulder strap on it cause that's what I'll use. I like the way it looks....and it seems to fit Ava just right....



Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- it's a beautiful bag, but it looks huge. I think you could fit Ava, Mona Lisa and Momma Mia in it.  How heavy is it? Is it as heavy as the Kwigy Bo Alex?


Lynn, it does look large in the picture, but it's really not. It's 15" long x 9" high x 6 1/2 wide and weighs 3 lbs. It says it holds a dog up to 10 lbs, but I honestly don't think it would. It fits Ava perfectly when she in it and laying down. In fact the video says up to maybe a 6 or 7 lb dog. I'll have to try Abbey in it, but I don't think she'll fit very well.....the video says it's a bit smaller than the small kwigy Bo Alex interier.



eiksaa said:


> Love the contents of that bag.


...me too...:thumbsup::wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Mine too!!


no more dogs for me, thank you very much. :blink:



Grace'sMom said:


> Cute bag  I'm jealous!
> 
> So is Grace ..... she's a bag-a-holic....


Well.......Christmas is coming.....maybe she'll find one under the tree this year.....


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, that's just an overload of cute right there... 

Suz


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I LOVE that bag. Very Chanel looking! Too bad none of mine would go in a bag thanks to DH:angry:.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat it looks very stylish and pretty. Be careful, you will have to get more babies to fill up all of your bags.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought you were going to say you got a new dog!!! I love your new carrier and it looks like Ava does to


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was also thinking, "Pat has another dog!" LOL. The bag is super cute. I love the quilted look of the fabric.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Maisie and Me said:


> I LOVE that bag. Very Chanel looking! Too bad none of mine would go in a bag thanks to DH:angry:.


What does "DH" mean??? Whatever it is, I need to avoid cause I need my little one to like her bag


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear Husband, but I'm not sure.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

italianna82 said:


> What does "DH" mean??? Whatever it is, I need to avoid cause I need my little one to like her bag


 
I say it's a good idea to avoid husbands....then you can buy anything you want!!!!! 

....depending on how you're feeling at the moment it could mean a few things..

dear husband
**** husband
etc...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmph....the title of the thread didn't get me...I just thought..."Yeah, so what's new?":innocent:


----------

